# BPC 157 heals torn rotator cuff...new study



## JJB1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Effect of pentadecapeptide BPC 157 on rotator cuff tear injury in rat (844.9)

Abstract*


The rotator cuff musculature imparts dynamic stability to the glenohumeral joint. In particular, the balance between the subscapularis anteriorly and the infraspinatus posteriorly, often referred to as the rotator cuff "force couple," is critical for concavity compression and concentric rotation of the humeral head. Our goal was to determine the effect of pentadecapeptide BPC 157 on rotator cuff tear injury in rat model. 48 rats underwent detachment of the supraspinatus and infraspinatus and were randomly assigned to control and pentadecapeptide BPC 157 group. BPC 157 animals were regularly treated with pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (10µg/kg) intraperitoneally, control animals got equivalent volume of saline. Animals were observed during experiment and were sacrificed 2, 4, 8 and 12 weeks after the surgery. Macroscopic observation (muscle atrophy (m(non-operated m triceps)/m-operated(m triceps)), movement range, front leg length) and functional analysis (walk pattern (SFI), front limb muscle strength (weightlifting time) were performed. In animals treated with pentadecapeptide BPC 157 was observed total functional recovery similar to healthy animals, along with supraspinate and infraspinate tendon healing. In controls, mobility rage, muscle strength, and leg length were reduced compared to pentadecapeptide BPC 157 treated animals.
* In conclusion, pentadecapeptide BPC 157 could be successfully used in healing and functional recovery of rotator cuff tear injury.*


----------



## Rexsanka (Jun 27, 2014)

You have a link to the full study summary? Good info btw


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rexsanka said:


> You have a link to the full study summary? Good info btw


Here is where I got the abstract.
http://m.fasebj.org/content/28/1_Supplement/844.9

I'm not sure how to get the full study.


----------



## Rexsanka (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks man!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Jun 27, 2014)

I love the healing peptides!  TB4/TB500 and BPC 157  for the win...  My test subject completely avoided a very serious knee surgery using a peptide protocol.  Researchers couldn't believe the incredible results.  Brings a tear of joy to my eye


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> I love the healing peptides!  TB4/TB500 and BPC 157  for the win...  My test subject completely avoided a very serious knee surgery using a peptide protocol.  Researchers couldn't believe the incredible results.  Brings a tear of joy to my eye


It's amazing the results you get from BPC157 and TB500. Im
using pentosan to regenerate my meniscus. It's helping that and my rotator cuffs.


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 15, 2014)

This is Day #3 injecting 300mcg BPC157 directly into my elbow tendon. I noticed yesterday I could do cable cross overs for chest without pain which is the first time in months. I feel the pain in my elbow but to a lesser extent. It's definitely helping the tendinitis heal.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 16, 2014)

so which one is better bpc157 or tb500 they sound like they do the same thing or is it best to use both.i have a shoulder injury that is killing me.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a tear in my right meniscus and only 30% cartilage left in each knee. Your research has my attention!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 17, 2014)

can someone answer mt question please what is the diff of bpc157 and tb500 or do you need both .asked this in post#8 here.thanks


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 17, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so which one is better bpc157 or tb500 they sound like they do the same thing or is it best to use both.i have a shoulder injury that is killing me.


BPC157 is much stronger and faster at healing. If you inject 250mcg directly into the injured area of your shoulder everyday then it will heal fast. If you can afford both then that's best but if you only can afford one then go with BPC.

TB500 reduces inflammation rather quickly but the healing process takes several weeks. The protocol recommended is 2mg e3d's for 6 weeks then 2mg per week for maintainence. Subcutaneous injections are the way to go.
BPC157 works ASAP if taken directly in the injury. Delts are an easy spot to hit the wound via intramuscular injection. 250mcg per day healed my pec tear off one vial. Rotator cuffs tend to take longer.


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> I have a tear in my right meniscus and only 30% cartilage left in each knee. Your research has my attention!


I feel your pain. My knees are shot. The meniscus tear in my right knee is severe. I'm taking pentosan sulphate injection for it. I just added TB500 for it. My BPC I've been using in my elbow for my tendinitis. I need to get more BPC for my knee. The cool thing about TB500 is that peptide is capable of traveling a long distance so it will help the knees even when taken subcutaneously in the abdomen. With BPC157, even though the literature says it's a systemic peptide, I believe at low dose the injection must go right near the injury to be effective, either IM in the wound, or subQ above the wound.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jul 17, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> I feel your pain. My knees are shot. The meniscus tear in my right knee is severe. I'm taking pentosan sulphate injection for it. I just added TB500 for it. My BPC I've been using in my elbow for my tendinitis. I need to get more BPC for my knee. The cool thing about TB500 is that peptide is capable of traveling a long distance so it will help the knees even when taken subcutaneously in the abdomen. With BPC157, even though the literature says it's a systemic peptide, I believe at low dose the injection must go right near the injury to be effective, either IM in the wound, or subQ above the wound.



How in the hell do you inject right into the knee? I dont mind needles but fuck that....

I had an MRI done 2 years ago when i met my insurance deductible. I had a terrible clicking and a velcro sound coming from my right knee. I went to my ortho and he basically said, "when do you want to schedule your knee replacements because you have the joints of a 60 year old?" I am going to be 28 in september....


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> How in the hell do you inject right into the knee? I dont mind needles but fuck that....
> 
> I had an MRI done 2 years ago when i met my insurance deductible. I had a terrible clicking and a velcro sound coming from my right knee. I went to my ortho and he basically said, "when do you want to schedule your knee replacements because you have the joints of a 60 year old?" I am going to be 28 in september....


I use a 29 gauge 1/2" diabetic syringe. I pull the skin above my patella upward and inject underneathe the skin. With BPC157 you're only injecting 5 units at a time so it's not a big deal. I've injected a cc of pentosan at once and that hurt. I had to push the fluid in very slowly.


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 17, 2014)

This is Day#5 of injecting 300mcg directly into my elbow tendon. I must say I'm pleasantly surprised at the pain reduction in my elbow. Tendonitis lingers on for months so I wasn't sure if this would help. BPC157 healed my pec strain in 8 days but this is the first time I've ever injected directly into my tendon. For those who have injuries, BPC157 is a miracle peptide.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 18, 2014)

thanks jjb1 so i think one vial of bpc and a couple of tb500 should do me.thanks again


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 28, 2014)

My elbow tendonitis is 90% healed and I still have some BPC157 remaining. I only used one vial. Talk about a great product. The pain was so bad I would yelp when beginning my bicep workout.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jul 28, 2014)

That is really good news! I am really new with the research peptides but have you seen any side effects? How is your knee coming along?


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> That is really good news! I am really new with the research peptides but have you seen any side effects? How is your knee coming along?


I haven't had any side effects at all. I'm using 2mg TB500 a week which seems to be helping my knee along with using pentosan. I haven't tried the BPC157 in my knee. I was using it all for my tendonitis. I'll pick up a couple vials and start using it in my knee. It's the right knee that has real bad meniscus damage.


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 28, 2014)

*SuperiorPeptide Semi-annual BOGO SALE!!!


Are you ready to get some killer deals?


Now is the time to get your summer research supplies and perfect the look of your favorite research rat. 


Tan your research rat!


Cut up your research rat's 6-pack!


Help your research rat slow down and even reverse aging!


Pack muscle on your research rat!


Give your research rat big fat erections! 


The BOGO CODE is active on research peptldes and research liquids (des and proteins not included).


Click on my banner and use the following BOGO CODE: FREEBOGO​*​


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice thread. I am having some rotator cuff issues right now myself. In physical therapy currently, no lifting, well at least with that shoulder. I might have to give the BPC157 some research.


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 29, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Nice thread. I am having some rotator cuff issues right now myself. In physical therapy currently, no lifting, well at least with that shoulder. I might have to give the BPC157 some research.


The nice thing about BPC157 is you feel the improvement very fast. With most things in life change is so slow that you find yourself unsure whether or not the drug is doing the healing or it is just naturally healing over time. With both my pec injury and my tendonitis the injury healed from using one vial of BPC157 for each. My meniscus iinjury is a bad tear and has been an issue for 15 years so next BPC run I'll just hope for any form of improvement to avoid further damage because I'm not getting a surgery. The meniscus repair my father had was by the premeir surgeon for the Los Angeles Lakers and it made his knee worse, much worse.


----------

